

The Software shall be used for Good, not Evil. - hodgesmr
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18239405/php-fatal-error-call-to-undefined-function-json-decode

======
sp332
IBM got an exemption for JSLint, they can use it for evil now :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138866)

